# Comment preparer son ipod touch à la vente ?



## The_ferret (22 Décembre 2010)

Comment préparer son ipod touch à la vente ?

Bonjour 
Voila je m'apprête à vendre mon ipod touch 2g la semaine prochaine et je voudrais donc savoir ce que je dois faire pour que l'acheteur ne soit pas embêté une fois chez lui :

au niveau du lien qui relie mon ipod à mon compte itune
au niveau du nombre d'ordinateur déjà autorisé
Comment devra t'il procédé une fois chez lui etc...

merci d'avance

Ps: je suis sur pc


----------



## wath68 (22 Décembre 2010)

Hello.

Je ne l'ai jamais fais, mais je procéderai ainsi :
connecter l'iPod
Dans iTunes, Menu Résumé
Restaurer







Après, tu peux toujours vérifier sur l'iPod que tout est bien effacé.

Sinon, autre méthode, mais je ne sais pas si il y a une différence avec la manip' ci-dessus :
sur l'iPod même, menu Réglages / Général / Réinitialiser


----------



## Rémi M (22 Décembre 2010)

Et le nettoyer  (Avec une lingette, surtout pas à grande eau, je préfère préciser )


----------



## The_ferret (22 Décembre 2010)

donc une fois avoir restauré l'ipod sur* mon* pc :

Je lui vend et delà quand il connectera l'ipod sur *son* pc, itune lui demandera de le considéré comme un nouvel ipod ?


Ps: 

et pour ce qui est du lien entre mon compte et l'ipod  ?
et pour ce qui est du nombre d'ordinateur autoriser ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (22 Décembre 2010)

Oui, dès qu'il le branchera sur son ordinateur, l'iPod se synchronisera avec son iTunes. Il ne pourra en aucun cas récupérer tes données.

Il n'y aura plus aucun "lien" entre ton compte iTunes et cet iPod.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Décembre 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Hello.
> 
> Je ne l'ai jamais fais, mais je procéderai ainsi :
> connecter l'iPod
> ...



C'est comme ça qu'il faut faire en prenant garde à bien sélectionner la restauration sans récupération de ses données personnelles (applications installées, photos, comptes mail,...).


----------



## The_ferret (6 Janvier 2011)

badmonkeyman a dit:


> Oui, dès qu'il le branchera sur son ordinateur, l'iPod se synchronisera avec son iTunes.



Bonjour !
c'est effectivement ce qu'il c'est passé !
et tout fonctionne correctement !
merci


----------

